# How connected are you?



## ToeClaws (Feb 24, 2010)

An article in MSNBC today had some very interesting statistics about the Millennial generation, and how they're the first constantly connected generation:

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/35545420/ns/technology_and_science-wireless/

I have certainly noticed that working in a university where the average age of the campus populous is 20.  I'm curious to see if FAF is pretty much sitting with the rest of the statistical averages out there.  

For those curious, I'm Generation X'er, so the average for my age group is that about 50% of us go the full monty and have Facebook pages, do IM and all that stuff.  I'm in the other 50% though that does not IM, chat, Text, or even own (or want) a cell phone.  I work in a highly technological field, so in my case it's not from lack of knowledge of these things, it's just that I have enough of my technological cravings filled with my job, I guess. 

How about the rest of you - after answering, maybe do a quick post saying what you picked why and what group you're in:

*Millennials* *(aka Generation Y):* 1980 to 2000
*Generation X:* 1965 to 1979
*Baby Boomers:* 1946 to 1964
*Silent Generation:* 1925 to 1945
*G.I. Generation:* 1900 - 1924 (kinda doubt we have any of these around here)


----------



## Aden (Feb 24, 2010)

I'm on chat and IM and some forums every day, but I never cared much for social networking sites.


----------



## CyberFoxx (Feb 24, 2010)

Technically, I'm a Gen X'er. (It actually ended in '83, and I was born in '82)
I mostly just IM. I tend to idle in IRC a lot. I rarely really post to forums, although I do have an account at a lot of them, but that's mostly to get around "members-only" walls. The only e-mailing I do is mostly one-way, to me from mailing lists. I don't do the whole social networking thing. And I don't have, nor want, a cell phone.

I guess I'd count as (d) Daily IM'er without social networking.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Feb 24, 2010)

I'm on forums, MSN, IRC, and Facebook daily.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Feb 24, 2010)

All the Cool Kids are Generation Y. '88! '88!

Doesn't it bother anyone how... eight years ago all the kids who knew how to use a computer were SUPER DORKZ, and now God help the kids who don't have a laptop and iPhone?


----------



## Azure (Feb 24, 2010)

Gen X here(by above definition). Not really super connected. I chat sporadically, have no facebook, myspace, twitter, or any thing of the sort. A few email accounts, and a phone that can call and text, though I mostly do the first and not the second. And sadly, I'm probably far better informed about the world around me than someone who has constant access to the internet.


----------



## Taasla (Feb 24, 2010)

I'm currently on a limited bandwith, so using IMs and chat really eats up my monthly allotment of 7 gigs.  Before then?  Oh yes.  I had AIM, MSN, and Yahoo on 24/7, and I used facebook constantly.

Now I only use forums, livejournal, and email.


----------



## Runefox (Feb 24, 2010)

Hey, I guess I'm pretty much the norm. Though I don't actually have a working cell phone, and I never got into texting in any way other than for work purposes, I do regularly (as in, constantly connected to) chat/IM in Steam, AIM/MSN/YIM/ICQ/GTalk/etc (all in Pidgin) and on Furnet. 

Oh, and I HAVE a Facebook page, but only because the rest of the family does and it's become pretty much 'the' way to keep in touch. I don't think I've actually signed in to it in forever. Especially since a lot of family is out of the province/country, which is a common thing around here.


----------



## Psychedelic_Lombax (Feb 24, 2010)

Well, almost everyone uses social networks and other stuff like this everyday.  No surprise, really.  *Awaits poll results*


----------



## Arcadium (Feb 24, 2010)

Im a daily user of all. Txt and IM, and i always have Twitter on and occasional facebook.


----------



## Carenath (Feb 25, 2010)

Forums, IRC, IM/Skype and my phone. I'm never without an internet connection unless I'm in a spot with no service.


----------



## ToeClaws (Feb 25, 2010)

CyberFoxx said:


> Technically, I'm a Gen X'er. (It actually ended in '83, and I was born in '82)...



Yeah, in looking around it seems some sites have sliding timelines for when the generations start and stop, usually within about 4 years.  One way or another, that zone makes it pretty easy for one generation very much be like the next one.  From a technical point of view, I think the 1979 end to Gen-X is a good one though because it was in the late 70's that a lot of high-tech electronics started to come out.  By the early 1980's, they were getting widely adopted, and that's what began the digital revolution.



Runefox said:


> ...Oh, and I HAVE a Facebook page, but only because the rest of the family does and it's become pretty much 'the' way to keep in touch. I don't think I've actually signed in to it in forever. Especially since a lot of family is out of the province/country, which is a common thing around here.



Same with my family, only I refuse to comply with their senseless lack of concern over security and privacy.  When any of them send me a link to something and say I should join, I usually respond with a page long e-mail telling them why it's a bad idea and why they shouldn't be using the Internet that way.  As a result, I'm rarely bothered by family anymore - awesome perk! 

Oh, you did remind me of one other thing - I do use chat within Steam occasionally when friends and I get together for L4D2 frag-fests, but I'm rarely signed in otherwise because chatting detracts from one's ability to play a game unhindered.


----------



## Kaviado (Feb 25, 2010)

...


----------



## Ep1c_Pha1l (Feb 25, 2010)

ToeClaws said:


> An article in MSNBC today had some very interesting statistics about the Millennial generation, and how they're the first constantly connected generation:
> 
> http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/35545420/ns/technology_and_science-wireless/
> 
> ...




Ehh, I wish that I didn't have any social networking accounts, but I do use myspace and facebook to talk to friends at school who don't have cellphones.


----------



## The Aeroplane (Feb 25, 2010)

I don't own a cellphone. Otherwise, I'm in the first category.


----------



## Jelly (Feb 25, 2010)

I don't do social sites, I use chat/IM and stuff on a weekly/monthly basis.
I usually talk to my friends or text them on my cell.
I mean, every once in a blue moon I'll check Facebook because I have some friends that aren't living in the States anymore, but I've got the numbers of anyone I could want to talk to - and its faster that way. 

Plus, I mean, if I'm texting someone and I decide that I want to have a conversation or something and not just send them a picture of my dick, I'll give them a call.

When I have IM on, I might end up in conversations with people I'm trying to avoid, whereas with a phone I can just ignore the call or text.

I'm in Generation Y by your definition.


----------



## ToeClaws (Feb 25, 2010)

Jelly said:


> Plus, I mean, if I'm texting someone and I decide that I want to have a conversation or something and not just send them a picture of my dick, I'll give them a call.



Somehow... we need to turn this into a marketing slogan.


----------



## Irreverent (Feb 25, 2010)

More connected than any of you will every be able to understand.....its kind of an occupational hazard.   And while FaceBook is just for family, I have in the past debugged social networking clients and chat clients on several different cell phone platforms.

Oh, and the fastest growing social networking site is the one that seems to be under most people's radar.  LinkedIn, is rapidly becoming the professional version of Facebook.  I'm there too.


----------



## ToeClaws (Feb 25, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> Oh, and the fastest growing social networking site is the one that seems to be under most people's radar.  LinkedIn, is rapidly becoming the professional version of Facebook.  I'm there too.



Tsk tsk... that's another terrible one to be on.  Lot of former co-workers are on that and sent me invitations.  I was on it briefly but then removed my profile after I felt it was far too invasive.


----------



## Irreverent (Feb 25, 2010)

ToeClaws said:


> Tsk tsk... that's another terrible one to be on.  Lot of former co-workers are on that and sent me invitations.  I was on it briefly but then removed my profile after I felt it was far too invasive.



It does seem to be de rigueur with the IT crowd these days.  I don't find it too invasive, because I only post what I need/want others to know.


----------



## ToeClaws (Feb 25, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> It does seem to be de rigueur with the IT crowd these days.  I don't find it too invasive, because I only post what I need/want others to know.



Therein is the problem for me - I don't what others (or companies) to know enough to be able to contact me directly or via any prior co-workers.  If I could authorize every display of information before it was displayed as well as what information was disclosed, I might accept it.  :?


----------



## Axelfox (Feb 25, 2010)

Daily user. I'm on Facebook,Myspace,Avatars United,various  forums,and Second Life.

I feel that to not embrace new technology is Luddite at best.


----------



## Wyldfyre (Feb 25, 2010)

Daily user of Xbox live, MSN and various forums.


----------



## pheonix (Feb 25, 2010)

It varies from month to month. I haven't been on as much as I used to be lately but sometimes I'll find myself on everyday for some time. I'm mostly here and some social networking websites but rarely on IMs.


----------



## Takun (Feb 25, 2010)

I have a cellphone that I almost never use, I use IM every day, I barely check my facebook.  I don't know how you could use it more than 3 minutes ever.  u_u


----------



## Bittertooth (Feb 25, 2010)

The Aeroplane said:


> I don't own a cellphone. Otherwise, I'm in the first category.


ditto


----------



## Willow (Feb 25, 2010)

I don't have a myspace or a facebook, I spend a lot of my time here on FAF, Youtube, deviantART, and a number of other sites. 
I only text like one or two people normally..but since I have my own personal laptop (that I bought  ) I've been online a lot more..


----------



## Bando (Feb 25, 2010)

I check my facebook daily. I have a cell phone, but i mostly use it to find people if I'm lost or call my mom


----------



## RailRide (Feb 25, 2010)

This Gen X'er picked "other"

FA is the extent of any social networking that I do. Oddly enough, I've received invitations to join Facebook--containing a list of "people you may know on FB".

That last part struck me as odd--of the nine or so people listed, four were people I _do_ know, but they are from 2 non-overlapping social circles--maybe 3 of the subset know each other by name, the fourth is connected with this fandom, and of the other five, none ring a bell. Makes me wonder how they collate that info. But I have enough things to do without keeping up with social media sites.

As for cellphone use, yes I do that. I don't know anyone who _only_ communicates by text (as a growing number of (mostly younger than I) folks are doing), so about the only time I use text messaging is at conventions. I don't have anything against it--I just don't have to opportunity to do it much.

Oh, and as for AIM/IM--I maintain the ability to do so, but only rarely do either one (although I do credit them with inducing me to touch type...kinda-sorta-almost), and never via cellphone--without an unlimited text plan, that can get expensive real quick.

---PCJ


----------



## Katty McSnowcat (Feb 25, 2010)

A forum or two, some chats, and twitter for me. Facebook's too social. :x


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Feb 26, 2010)

"Daily user: IM, Text, Chat via live systems, and use social sites (Facebook, MySpace, etc)."

This.

I am always always on IRC everyday and signed into MSN and Skype.  Only time I'm not available is when I'm asleep and even then I might be up.


----------



## thoron (Feb 26, 2010)

I'm online daily, don't own a cell phone I still use an arcane artifact called the land line phone, and what do sites like FA count as?


----------

